# Peptide cycle length??



## St0nebridge (Dec 14, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the preferred cycle length of Ipam and mod grf is? Also, I've recently been on an 8 week cycle of Ipam only and would like to know how long I should leave it before my next cycle? Cheers in advance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no reason to cycle the use of peptides unless you are using CJC1295 with DAC


----------



## St0nebridge (Dec 14, 2014)

Just what I wanted to hear!! Thx Pscarb


----------



## stand_23 (Mar 17, 2014)

PSCARB so basically in theory your saying you can stay on peteides such as ipamorelin and CJC-1295 no-dac (MOD GRF 1-29) without really having to come off if ones wishes to choose ?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

stand_23 said:


> PSCARB so basically in theory your saying you can stay on peteides such as ipamorelin and CJC-1295 no-dac (MOD GRF 1-29) without really having to come off if ones wishes to choose ?


Yes


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

CJC1295 DAC is the only peptide I've to run properly myself. What's the norm now for cycle length. Especially since initial reserach has moved on. Academic sources of information is getting difficult to find!



Pscarb said:


> there is no reason to cycle the use of peptides unless you are using CJC1295 with DAC


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

After reading the stuff on dats site I wouldn't use for more than 8-12 weeks without a break but it does depend on dose, the current studies I have seen look at a dose of 4-6mg per week


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> After reading the stuff on dats site I wouldn't use for more than 8-12 weeks without a break but it does depend on dose, the current studies I have seen look at a dose of 4-6mg per week


Thanks. I was looking at some of them.

The interesting thing for me is that natural testosterone is released in pulses, similar to gh. But we never worry about running long esters like enanthate. It's funny how people worry much more about cjc with dac.

Obviously we can't compare directly like the above. Just a nice way of looking at it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The issue with it is that enthanate is a synthetic so it stops natural production, cjc with DAC isn't as it creates a constant bleed of GH which over time will damage the PG, there is no comparison between a synthetic test product and this imo


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> The issue with it is that enthanate is a synthetic so it stops natural production, cjc with DAC isn't as it creates a constant bleed of GH which over time will damage the PG, there is no comparison between a synthetic test product and this imo


As I said it can't be directly compared but it's an interesting parallel. That's all! I understand the drugs and their purpose/ function. I guess I just like to look at things differently. Maybe I'm not being very clear. Anyway, Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I understand what you mean but I cannot see the comparison between the two, now a comparison could be made between Test E and GH as both are synthetic and it is clear that consistently using high doses of GH can damage the PG, there is a better explanation than what I am giving on Dats forum, but in saying all of that I am a big believer in trial and error approach for many things


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

That's probably a better explanation. I actually haven't been invited onto dats site so never read it though.

That said, a lot of what we do is damaging in sone way! It's being educated, responsible ans smart that reduces the damage


----------

